# What is your favourite multifloral Paph?



## Carkin (Feb 9, 2016)

Just hoping to pick your brain!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2016)

stonei album!


----------



## Fabrice (Feb 10, 2016)

Roth of course!


----------



## valenzino (Feb 10, 2016)

roth also mine


----------



## troy (Feb 10, 2016)

There is a stonei album? If there is it is garbage because the absence of color lol...


----------



## emydura (Feb 10, 2016)

Roth


----------



## kiwi (Feb 10, 2016)

Roth


----------



## eggshells (Feb 10, 2016)

anitum/adductum


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 10, 2016)

sanderianum


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2016)

troy said:


> There is a stonei album? If there is it is garbage because the absence of color lol...



ity:
Yes and, when we all have albino species and crosses, you will be very sad.


----------



## Justin (Feb 10, 2016)

Roth


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 10, 2016)

anitum hyrbids

especially ones like Monsoon Temptation and Wossner Black Wings


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 10, 2016)

I have to throw in with the sandie crowd then roth, philies only because I'm realistic when it comes to growing/blooming these. anitum/adductum as a pipe dream favorite.


----------



## Cat (Feb 10, 2016)

sanderianum/adductum


----------



## Wendy (Feb 10, 2016)

roth and anitum


----------



## naoki (Feb 10, 2016)

P. sanderianum because it makes me wonder about the real function/effectiveness of the long petals biologically. But from prettiness, I like the pastel color of P. parishii (not so successful with growing this, though).


----------



## Kenny (Feb 10, 2016)

Sanderianum


----------



## Paphluvr (Feb 10, 2016)

Paph. parishii. Took "Best of Show" with one in Toronto many years ago.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 10, 2016)

Whichever one I have in bloom.  Right now, it is philippinense.


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 10, 2016)

Adductum, anitum, stonei, roth, sanderianum .... etc

As long as they are warm growers!


----------



## Justin (Feb 10, 2016)

I am also very fond of lowii...


----------



## Carkin (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your favs! So far I only have two multiflorals but would like to get more. Shin-Yi's Pride and praestans. Both are still too young to bloom.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 10, 2016)

Paphiopedilum Wössner Black Wings GM/TPS - I took a picture April 2015 in Taiwan. Huge plant. I would make space for a plant like this.


----------



## Carkin (Feb 10, 2016)

Woweeee...that is stunning!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Feb 10, 2016)

Kolopakingii × randsii very very fragrant


----------



## Kostas (Feb 11, 2016)

Paphiopedilum anitum for me


----------



## phraggy (Feb 11, 2016)

I'd go for Prince Edward of York followed by supardii and then Chui Hua Dancer.

Ed


----------



## SFLguy (Feb 11, 2016)

I would love to get one of those multifloral niveum. I remember seeing a picture of one with four blooms on it!


----------



## SFLguy (Feb 11, 2016)

But you may not be counting that as multifloral, they don't always do that


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 11, 2016)

Carkin said:


> Thanks for sharing your favs! So far I only have two multiflorals but would like to get more. Shin-Yi's Pride and praestans. Both are still too young to bloom.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If your Shin-Yi Pride turns out to be, what I concern nice (see below), then you'll have something nice.


----------



## Carkin (Feb 11, 2016)

Oh, boy...I sure hope mine turns out like that!!!!
Is that one of yours?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paphioland (Feb 11, 2016)

Booth's Stone lady or roth or stonei. A really nice philippinense var roebelenii not to far behind.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 11, 2016)

that WBWs is stunning.
Roths and anitum hybrids do it for me.
I love collecting good St Swithins.


----------



## troy (Feb 11, 2016)

Holy begeezus thats a nice shin yi pride!!!


----------



## orchidman77 (Feb 12, 2016)

Can I just say all of them? I don't think I can choose one or even a handful...


----------



## Carkin (Feb 12, 2016)

orchidman77 said:


> Can I just say all of them? I don't think I can choose one or even a handful...




Lol, at least give me your top three!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carkin (Feb 12, 2016)

naoki said:


> P. sanderianum because it makes me wonder about the real function/effectiveness of the long petals biologically. But from prettiness, I like the pastel color of P. parishii (not so successful with growing this, though).







Paphluvr said:


> Paph. parishii. Took "Best of Show" with one in Toronto many years ago.




I have to say, I've been lusting after parishii!!! Probably my first choice right now followed by a roth.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaphMadMan (Feb 15, 2016)

Slow to answer on this because multis have never really been my thing. I've never had the space that might have tempted me. Three species - stonei, philippinense and lowii - have sometimes tempted me, and many of their primary crosses. Sometimes rothschildianum crosses, of course. But one was among the 5 orchids I chose to try first over 40 years ago and still catches my eye every time - Paph parishii.


----------



## Carkin (Feb 15, 2016)

PaphMadMan said:


> Slow to answer on this because multis have never really been my thing. I've never had the space that might have tempted me. Three species - stonei, philippinense and lowii - have sometimes tempted me, and many of their primary crosses. Sometimes rothschildianum crosses, of course. But one was among the 5 orchids I chose to try first over 40 years ago and still catches my eye every time - Paph parishii.




Thank you for that well thought out answer! I agree with you, I wasn't drawn to multiflorals at first. But I'm loving parishii, stonei and philippinense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garysan (Feb 16, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> Whichever one I have in bloom.



Seconded!


----------



## troy (Feb 16, 2016)

There are so many!!!! Lol..


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 16, 2016)

If it doesn't have to be a species, either PEOY or MK..


----------



## Carkin (Feb 17, 2016)

paphioboy said:


> If it doesn't have to be a species, either PEOY or MK..




Species or hybrids, it doesn't matter.
I find MK's very tempting!!...maybe one day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Feb 17, 2016)

Mks are easy to grow so are pey they would be an excellent first choice!!! Get a blooming size plant, keep it for a year pay attention then get flasks of the 2 you will be happy


----------



## Fabrice (Feb 18, 2016)

troy said:


> Mks are easy to grow



Not agree with that. There are probably easy to grow seedlings but I have 3 plants from 3 differents seedlings and they grow slower than all my roths. And even slower than some of my sanderianums!

MK can be easy but not always.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2016)

troy said:


> There is a stonei album? If there is it is garbage because the absence of color lol...



Just wanted to show; one man's garbage... 
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38712&highlight=stonei+album

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4590&highlight=purity

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21421&highlight=wild+thing


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 18, 2016)

Fabrice said:


> Not agree with that. There are probably easy to grow seedlings but I have 3 plants from 3 differents seedlings and they grow slower than all my roths. And even slower than some of my sanderianums!
> 
> MK can be easy but not always.



I think MK requires more light than roth or sandie due to the phili influence. I grow two MKs, 1 indoors, 1 outdoors, but both receive as bright light as possible.


----------



## tim (Feb 18, 2016)

I just finished up a presentation on things new and interesting...have you seen:

Hung Sheng Eagle (roth x gigantifolium)
Hung Sheng Cape (stonei x anitum) another one
Mt. Toro album ((stonei album x philippinense album) x sib)
St. Swithin album ((philippinense album x roth) x sib)
Randy Booth (Lady Isabel x randsii)
intaniae (a good one...)
Nathaniel's Wink (Lady Isabel x hangianum)

Pretty cool stuff on the internet...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2016)

Love those albums.


----------



## troy (Feb 18, 2016)

Eric the best advice I can give about that stonei album post you pulled from archives is give it to me!!!! That is pretty awesome, that is the exception


----------



## Bjorn (Feb 19, 2016)

The St. Swithin album indicates the existence of a roth album.......or am I wrong?


----------



## naoki (Feb 19, 2016)

Bjorn said:


> The St. Swithin album indicates the existence of a roth album.......or am I wrong?



Not really, Bjorn. You missed "x sib" part (full-sibling cross: brother-sister cross). oke: So that one is F2 (second generation hybrid). Under the assumption that album is caused by a recessive allele in a single gene, 1/4 of them will become album in theory. But having 2 copies of a broken gene (album is basically genetic disease) could have some minor issues, so the proportion of album in F2 could be smaller than expected 1/4.


----------



## Bjorn (Feb 19, 2016)

Yeah, missed the xsib, thats right, But can you call a St. Swithin xsib for St. Swithin? Thought that name was only for the F1?


----------



## monocotman (Feb 19, 2016)

*sibbing*

Bjorn,

all generations of St Swithin x St Swithin will keep the same name.
For example there are plants around from the F3 of Hellas x Hellas and they are still Hellas.
Of course now the interesting thing would be to back cross this album St Swithin to a normal roth to produce Gary Romagna, then sib two of the progeny to find some album GR's.
Now these would be 75% roth and some would be very 'roth like' indeed.
We get much closer to an album roth type flower!
If we repeated the procedure of crossing a GR onto a normal roth then sibbing the progeny these would be 87.5% roth and some would be almost certainly indistinguishable from a pure bred roth.
However this process would be 4 generations of breeding so many of us would have shuffled off this mortal coil before a album roth look alike was produced,
David


----------



## Bjorn (Feb 19, 2016)

Are you certain David? To me this sounds a bit ridicolous since the F2 of such a cross would vary way more than the F1. But ok, if that is the common practise...It probably explains why there are so many roth Mount Millais around. Back-crossing to get an alba roth-alike is a tempting idea, but in my mind its even worse than crossing malipoense with jackii to get a better malipoense.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 19, 2016)

Well if you did a mount Millais self x you wouldn't have mm, you would have a bunch that were mm x self which each need their own new clonal name. Someone can't call them mm unless it's a clonal division. So there may be lots of plants that have been selfed and lazy or unrealizing people are just writing mm incorrectly on the tag


Elmer Nj


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2016)

troy said:


> Eric the best advice I can give about that stonei album post you pulled from archives is give it to me!!!! That is pretty awesome, that is the exception



Sorry, when mine grow up you will be scoffed at!


----------



## quietaustralian (Feb 19, 2016)

Paph Chiu Hua Dancer


----------



## paphioland (Feb 19, 2016)

Bjorn said:


> Are you certain David? To me this sounds a bit ridicolous since the F2 of such a cross would vary way more than the F1.



You are correct.


----------



## Justin (Feb 19, 2016)

Nice links Tim!


----------



## naoki (Feb 19, 2016)

Bjorn said:


> Are you certain David? To me this sounds a bit ridicolous since the F2 of such a cross would vary way more than the F1. But ok, if that is the common practise...It probably explains why there are so many roth Mount Millais around. Back-crossing to get an alba roth-alike is a tempting idea, but in my mind its even worse than crossing malipoense with jackii to get a better malipoense.



Bjorn and Charles, I heard the same thing as David. I didn't check the original source, but see the example of C. Hardyana here:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grex_(horticulture)#Horticultural_treatment_of_greges

It seems weird, but if you start to think about any F2 hybrids (or complex hybrids), one plant of a grex could be quite different from another with the same grex.


----------



## Bjorn (Feb 19, 2016)

Everyday you learn something new
Thanks naoki


----------



## monocotman (Feb 19, 2016)

*Sibbing*

Bjorn,

Labelling is different for crosses compared to selfing or sibbing.
Progeny from Roth 'mont millais' x self are not Roth ' mont millais'. 
They should be labelled either just Roth or Roth ' mont Millais' x self.
Crosses between plants of the same grex such as Hellas will remain Hellas no matter how many times they are crossed with each other. If you want to distinguish between plants within the grex then give them a clonal name.

David


----------



## Bjorn (Feb 20, 2016)

Its not easy is it? Actually I knew that part, the mount millais was just an exaggeration trying to show what I think about the practise used on hybrids. THAT part however was new to me, so thanks David


----------



## Carkin (Feb 20, 2016)

Justin said:


> Nice links Tim!




Yes, thank you Tim for those!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emydura (Feb 21, 2016)

Fabrice said:


> Not agree with that. There are probably easy to grow seedlings but I have 3 plants from 3 differents seedlings and they grow slower than all my roths. And even slower than some of my sanderianums!
> 
> MK can be easy but not always.



My experience too Fabrice. I've found them to be very slow. I haven't had a lot of luck with this hybrid. I just need to get one of these vigorous clones everyone else seems to have.


----------



## emydura (Feb 21, 2016)

I did like that album St Swithin.


----------



## h_mossy (Nov 18, 2016)

In case this thread is not dead yet. My preference, in this order, is:

Paph. parishii

Paph. dianthum

Paph. sanderianum

Paph. Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)

Paph. philippinense var roebelenii

Paph. Chiu Hua Dancer (gigantifolium x sanderianum)

Paph. Umatilla (parishii x philippinense)

Of course this order could change once I actually see some blooms of the few I actually have...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2016)

Unfortunately lots of the photos are unlinked.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 19, 2017)

bigleaf said:


> Paphiopedilum Wössner Black Wings GM/TPS - I took a picture April 2015 in Taiwan. Huge plant. I would make space for a plant like this.



How big is this plant? About 16” diameter?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2017)

Are you kidding! If that looks like 16" to you I am scared!!!


----------

